# CO2 resistant tubing



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey all I'm looking for some info on CO2 resistant tubing, no wheres that sells it wants to say what kind of tubing it is. I just got off eBay from Hong Kong 3 meters of CO2 resistant tubing, it says on the tubing polyurethane. Is that the normal CO2 resistant tubing to use and aquarium places sell? It has a slight chemical smell too it I was concerned about. I also see some tubing called Polyethylene, says FDA approved and can be used in beverage systems so it seems like that would work. Any input would be greatly appreciated to what tubing is safe and effective for CO2 systems. Also if anyone knows of places that sells large quantity that'd be great. Thanks


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine is silicone tubing (I think) maybe polyurethane. Its blue I atleast know that much.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I believe silicone isn't too much better than vinyl from what I understand contrary to popular belief. I can't find any CO2 resistant tubing at any stores in my city, just the standard vinyl and silicone like you mentioned. I'm trying to figure out because me and my buddy are trying to do some big multi container yeast and sugar setup on his two 150 gallon tanks.


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

I looked it up. What I have is silicone. They say it is fine but you should replace it every year or so. If your doing a diy co2 setup I don't think your going to create enough pressure to blow the tubing. I had a diy setup a few years ago and the blue tubing worked fine.

And also, just a personal opinion...If you and your friend have a 2-150 gallon tanks just spend a little money and get a pressurized system. Your not going to get good consitent results from a diy setup.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I was just under the impression that the problem with silicone or vinyl is a decent percentage of CO2 gas escapes through it, where as the CO2 resistant doesn't. Allowing more CO2 to enter the tank.

I agree about the pressurized system, I've been trying to tell him that. He got both the tanks for dirt cheap from a local pet store in the are closing down. He just has some idea of doing multiple over sized jug on each tank. I don't think he has the money to really do two 150g with a proper planted system, but I think he may just be thinking of growing some easy hardy low light stuff.

Anyway can anyone verify that either polyurethane or polyethylene are in fact CO2 resistant and aquarium safe? It'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## victork (Jan 19, 2010)

what you want is polyurethane tubing. Commonly labelled as PU. 

In the aquarium industry they really overprice it because you only a little. Find any place online or locally that sells pneumatic supplies and they will have lots of PU tubing. The only downside is its usually in something like fluro orange though black and blue is also fairly common. Clear is less common but still available.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

it's not quite as complicated as you think...
just go to your local hardware store and buy some polyethylene tubing. that IS co2 tubing. vinyl is horrible, and silicon hardens over time.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the replies, so I guess either polyurethane or polyethylene are fine then. Just out of curiosity does anyone know about nylon tubing? I thought I heard it was unsafe for aquariums, but not sure.

Thanks


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

One thing to note is some of these hoses are rigid, so you won't be able to just slip it over things like bubble counters etc and get a snug fit. compression fittings a must.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^agreed compression fittings are needed to attach to needle valve. 
yes nylon is actually better.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Why not just use small pieces of flexible tubing as slip on connectors? compression fittings would be nicer, but costlier.



neilshieh said:


> ^agreed compression fittings are needed to attach to needle valve.
> yes nylon is actually better.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Any tubing works.

I can sit here and explain why and go on and on.

You are using a few feet of something that costs next to nothing. Worst scenario - the tubing deteriorates and cracks open. Even the cheapest tubing from Petco lasts for years - yellowed, hardened etc. 

Busted old tubing - what a tragedy and loss of money indeed!

I'm about to put up a new post - "Should I sprinkle dry fish food with my left hand or my right hand?". Looking forward for a lively discussion there too.

--Nikolay


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Niko, my fish won't eat if I use my left hand.
:fish:


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok polyurethane seems to be the best.


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

for aquarium usage, the tubing is 1/4" OD 1/8" ID correct?


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

obie said:


> for aquarium usage, the tubing is 1/4" OD 1/8" ID correct?


This is correct... If you have a hydroponics store nearby, they usually carry PU tubing. The one by me even has compression fittings.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i don't know if anyone has mentioned this before somewhere... i am using air-brake lines for my Co2 tubing. i have air ride in my car and that's basically what i use for my compressed air to travel to my air suspension. bulletproof.

it can be had at any "truck" related outlet.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Im using Clippard brand Polyurethane tubing for CO2 use. The best Ive used so far.


----------

